

thatsmymouse.com - Social browsing - zemaj
http://thatsmymouse.com/

======
zemaj
Hi All,

I launched thatsmymouse.com this morning. Mashable posted a very positive
review; <http://mashable.com/2008/01/31/thatsmymouse/>

I read news.yc everyday (or all day as the case may be), so if you have any
questions feel free to post them here.

~~~
chaostheory
Nice - I can see using this with my older relatives that live far away =)

------
shawndrost
hey, congrats, looks cool! I would suggest that the map demo connect users to
each other rather than forcing them to invite others (though you should keep
that potion)... that way people can use it without going through the hassle of
inviting a friend.

~~~
zemaj
Yeah, that would be a good idea. I wanted to do it for launch, but didn't have
time to put it together. I might give it a go today.

------
aik
Interesting concept. In the Google maps demo, is it possible to add comments
to the pins? That would be very useful I believe.

------
ALee
This is pretty cool. Congrats, I particularly enjoy that you have a chat
function built in to speak to other users who may be clicking around.

------
Funky_
Map fight!

------
chaostheory
besides aws - what did you use to build this?

~~~
wmeredith
Typo on the front page does not inspire confidence (but it happens to the best
of us.): "ThatsMyMouse is live! You can now add ThatsMyMouse to _you_ site.
Let us know what you think in our blog."

Aaaaand wtf is with the creepy pics of young girls looking into the camera all
over the site? This is a good idea* in need of a GUI designer and a copy
writer.

*If it's good enough, the rest of this sentence may not matter.

Oh, and I'm not all piss and vinegar: the chat is pretty smooth and nicely
implemented.

~~~
oditogre
>Aaaaand wtf is with the creepy pics of young girls looking into the camera
all over the site?

That was my initial reaction, too. Unless there's a specific reason you're
trying to target teen girls and no one else, you might mix it up a bit.

~~~
zemaj
There are guys! And a cat!

Yeah it's creepy, but it has a low bounce rate :)

